# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi : si elle peut saigner, on peut la tuer 2

## Grand_Maître_B

Tandis que Alphonse Latartine décrivait l'inconsolable douleur d'antechristine de voir son enfant monstreux, mi-loi, mi-foutage de gueule et re mi-loi derrière, maltraité, son camarade dramaturge André Rouquin, très apprécié de Casque, se permit de prophétiser : _"On ne frappe pas une loi à terre, elle risque de se relever"_.
 Il est vrai qu'Hadopi est en train de passer un sale quart d'heure. Mais laissez-moi vous rafraîchir la mémoire.
_Précédemment dans Le Pirate des Carabides_
 Le monstre Hadopi, qui a évité de justesse une attaque de ninjas socialistes alors qu'il était encore dans son oeuf repose aujourd'hui, telle une hydre bicéphale décapitée par des space rangers constitutionnels mais dont une nouvelle tête a repoussé sur des morceaux de l'ancienne, sur 4 décrets que vous connaissez: 

- Celui du 23 décembre 2009 portant nomination des membres du collège et de la commission de protection des droits de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet. 

- Celui du 5 mars 2010 relatif au traitement automatisé des données à caractère personnel autorisé par l'article L. 331-29 du code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommé « Système de gestion des mesures pour la protection des œuvres sur internet».
 - Celui du 25 juin 2010 instituant une contravention de négligence caractérisée protégeant la propriété littéraire et artistique sur internet
 - Et enfin, celui du 26 juillet 2010, relatif à la procédure devant la commission de protection des droits de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet qui crée une Sous-section 2 dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommée « Mission de protection des œuvres et objets auxquels est attaché un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin » avec des articles R. 331-35 à R. 331-46.
 Or, puisque la décapitation constitutionnelle n'a pas marché ses ennemis s'en sont pris alors aux pattes du monstre pour le stopper dans sa folle course.
 Ainsi, tandis qu'Hadopi avait déjà un genou à terre, le décret du 5 mars 2010 faisant l'objet d'un recours devant le Conseil d'Etat lancé par l'association French data network, un FAI mécontent, on apprend que cette même association s'acharne et vient d'attaquer le décret du 26 juillet 2010, toujours devant la juridiction administrative.
 La bête fait donc l'objet d'un feu nourri et ne peut guère être menaçante sur 2 pattes. Mais cependant, on sait de source sure que le gouvernement a prévu déjà un décret pour remplacer celui du 5 mars 2010 s'il venait à être écarté par le Conseil d'Etat, et nul doute que le même schéma se répètera si le décret de juillet était également écrasé par la justice.
 Hadopi, frappée à terre en ce moment même, pourrait donc effectivement se relever, très énervée par toutes ces attaques.
 Ce grand pessimiste Frederich Nicht nous avait d'ailleurs prévenu de nous méfier de l'axiome suivant au sujet de la loi : _"si elle peut saigner, on peut la tuer"_ + _"ce qui ne la tue pas la rend plus fort"_ = _"La loi du plus fort"_.



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Cultiste

Encore un très bon article sur l(actualité de la loi Hadopi mais j'ai deux questions : 



> _"si elle peut saigner, on peut la tuer"_


C'est pas une réplique de Schwarzy dans Predator ? :tired: 




> Ce grand pessimiste *Frederich Nicht*


Il ne manque pas des lettres dans le nom de ce philosophe Allemand ? 
C'est un nouveau jeu CPC ?  :;):

----------


## babwin

Je profite de ce petit pavé (très bon) pour partager un petite chansonnette sur hadopi justement xo) 
http://jeromechoain.wordpress.com/20...e-ou-survivre/

----------


## Orhin

Citation:
   			 				Ce grand pessimiste *Frederich Nicht*    
Quel grand Philosophe ce monsieur "Pas" (sinon c'est Friedrich Nietzsche chez les teutons).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Encore un très bon article sur l(actualité de la loi Hadopi mais j'ai deux questions : 
> C'est pas une réplique de Schwarzy dans Predator ?
> 
> Il ne manque pas des lettres dans le nom de ce philosophe Allemand ? 
> C'est un nouveau jeu CPC ?


Si bien sur et pour la seconde question oui c'est un jeu de mot Nietzsche/ nicht (une négation en allemand) et pessimiste....oui bon.

----------


## Cultiste

> Si bien sur et pour la seconde question oui c'est un jeu de mot Nietzsche/ nicht (une négation en allemand) et pessimiste....oui bon.


Merci de prendre le temps d'expliquer ce jeu de mots élaboré... tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance de faire allemand en seconde langue  ::'(:

----------


## Orhin

"Nicht" = "ne ... pas" en allemand, jeu de mot avec Nietzsche philosophe qui a pas mal disserté sur le néant.
Jeu de mot, humour, toutça toutça, 'culé un mouton quoi !

Sinon bon article pour faire un petit rat-pelle de l'évolution d'Hadopi

----------


## varcher75

Je vois que Benjamin ne lache pas l'morceau, c'est bien  ::):

----------


## Projet 154

Ach...on n'est pas prêt de voir la fin de cette histoire.

Hadopi, c'est un Ruban de Möbius version politique. (Ou un serpent qui se mord la queue.) :tired:

----------


## Noirdesir

Quand je vois des lois comme ça je suis bien content de vivre en Belgique.  
Même si nos frasques politiques valent largement les soubresauts de la Bête.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> "Nicht" = "ne ... pas" en allemand, jeu de mot avec Nietzsche philosophe qui a pas mal disserté sur le néant.
> Jeu de mot, humour, toutça toutça, 'culé un mouton quoi !
> 
> Sinon bon article pour faire un petit rat-pelle de l'évolution d'Hadopi


Vous êtes sur que ça s'écrit pas Nyscheztche, rrraaahhhh, je hais ce philosophe.

----------


## Darkath

> Quand je vois des lois comme ça je suis bien content de vivre en Belgique.  
> Même si nos frasques politiques valent largement les soubresauts de la Bête.


Vous avez pas des limites de download en Belgique (genre limité a X Go par mois ?) 

Parceque je préfère une hadopi qu'une limite de download perso ^^ (mais aucun des 2 c'est encore mieux !)

----------


## Froyok

> Vous avez pas des limites de download en Belgique (genre limité a X Go par mois ?) 
> 
> Parceque je préfère une hadopi qu'une limite de download perso ^^ (mais aucun des 2 c'est encore mieux !)


Belgaciom, suivant les forfaits, te limite par exemple.
60€/mois l'illimité.

----------


## goutbulgare

oula, tout ces jeux de mots savant sur le nom d'un intello allemand ca me depasse. je prefere largement l'homme-ours-porc ca correspond plus a mon niveau ca.

----------


## Seymos

"Mais pourquoi est-ce drôle ?"
"Avec chapeau..."

----------


## Yank31

C'est du princesse Mononoke l'homme ours porc ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tu plaisantes j'espère ?

----------


## Jujukaka

> C'est du princesse Mononoke l'homme ours porc ?


South Park....

----------


## Projet 154

> C'est du princesse Mononoke l'homme ours porc ?


 :tired: 
Je propose le ban. Et un aller simple au bûcher, avec un passage préliminaire chez le bourreau.




> [...]Mais cependant, on sait de source sure que le gouvernement a prévu déjà un décret pour remplacer celui du 5 mars 2010 s'il venait à être écarté par le Conseil d'Etat, et nul doute que le même schéma se répètera si le décret de juillet était également écrasé par la justice. [...]


Sinon je viens de tilter, mais est-ce que légalement parlant le gouvernement peut prévoir à l'avance un décret de remplacement si un venait à se faire court-circuiter, et le proposer direct ? 

Je n'ai pas étudié le Droit et les magouilles politiques ( ::ninja:: ), donc je me pose la question.

----------


## Yank31

Amg j'ai confondu avec l'homme à sexe d'oiseau / sanglier / amateur de bananes.

: positionfoetale :

----------


## BigDams

Hadopi pipi
Loi Tasca caca (tiens on l'avait oubliée celle-là  :^_^: )

----------


## chacharles

> C'est du princesse Mononoke l'homme ours porc ?
> 
> ...
> 
> Amg j'ai confondu avec l'homme à sexe d'oiseau / sanglier / amateur de bananes.


 :tired: 

Triple kick ban rotatif
+ un rape a sec par l'homme ours porc

----------


## Pimûsu

Tiens, rien à voir avec ce très bon article, si ce n'est Hadopi.

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'Hadopi pouvait demander les logs de connexion des VPN et tout le toutim qui va avec en cas de détection de flux chiffrés. As-tu eu des échos là dessus ?

Je vais essayer de retrouver l'info...

----------


## chaosdémon

"Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'Hadopi pouvait demander les logs de connexion des VPN et tout le toutim qui va avec en cas de détection de flux chiffrés. As-tu eu des échos là dessus ?"

Je dit peut étre une betise mais les vpn ne sont pas hebergés et gérés à l'étranger?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Allez !!! C'est le moment de lui porter la dernière estocade !!! Tous dans la rue pour lui foutre au cul !!!

----------


## keulz

> son enfant monstreux, mi-loi, mi-foutage de gueule et re mi-loi derrière


C'est pas faux...
Nouvel épisode très intéressant dans la fabuleuse saga d'argent, majors et Hadopi. Vivement la non-reconduction des saisons pour cause de mort prématurée des scénaristes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> "Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'Hadopi pouvait demander les logs de connexion des VPN et tout le toutim qui va avec en cas de détection de flux chiffrés. As-tu eu des échos là dessus ?"
> 
> Je dit peut étre une betise mais les vpn ne sont pas hebergés et gérés à l'étranger?


Non je ne pense pas que Hadopi puisse faire ça. Elle peut contacter les FAI liés à l'adresse ip contrefaisante. Si l'adresse ip est étrangère ,elle n'a aucun pouvoir coercitif à l'encontre du FAI étranger. En outre, la plupart des FAI efface les logs  de leurs utilisateurs au bout de quelques jours à peine.

----------


## fitfat

La LCEN impose pas une rétention d'1 an minimum ?

----------


## SAYA

> La LCEN impose pas une rétention d'1 an minimum ?


C'est visé dans l'article 2 :
*Texte du projet de décret organisant la rétention des  données informatiques par les opérateurs Internet et de téléphonie  mobile*

*Projet de décret portant application de  l’article 6 de la loi n° 2004-575 du 21 juin 2004 et rappel du contenu  de l’article 6 de cette même loi LCEN*

*"Article 2* *La durée de conservation des données mentionnées à l’article  1er est d’un an* à compter du jour de la création des contenus,  pour chaque opération contribuant à la création d’un contenu telle que  définie à cet article."
et
*Article 6*
  Pour l’application du IIbis de l’article 6 de la loi n° 2004-575 du  21 juin 2004 susvisée, les demandes de communication de données  d’identification, conservées et traitées en application du même article,  comportent les informations suivantes :

 le nom, le prénom et la qualité du demandeur,  ainsi que son service d’affectation et l’adresse de celui-ci ;  la nature des données dont la communication est demandée et, le cas  échéant, la période concernée ; la *motivation de la  demande*."    Mais pour le reste help ! GMB

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> La LCEN impose pas une rétention d'1 an minimum ?


Mais la LCEN n'est pas applicable aux FAI étrangers et encore moins aux VPN étrangers.

----------


## Baal-84

Je comprend pas où on veut en venir.

- décret pour nommer les membres, rien d'étonnant ils sont nommés par décret.

- décret sur la gestion des données, c'est une matière importante, elle a un décret, tant mieux, c'est clair et c'est normal.

- décret pour une contravention, encore heureux, principe de légalité, toussa ...

- décret concernant la procédure devant la AAI. Pareil, c'est normal.

Et puis faut voir à quelle vitesse ils les ont pondu, c'était pas un concours de vitesse. 
Voila pour l'aspect "mon dieu ils arrêtent pas de faire des décrets" ...

Ensuite un individu attaque une décision administrative ... wow. Ca tombe bien, les mêmes juridictions administratives qui se tournaient les pouces en attendant qu'hadopi arrive  :;): 

S'ils ont gain de cause on pourra sous entendre qu'ils ont raison. En attendant, et à défaut de mieux, ils n'ont fait que se plaindre, comme n'importe qui peut le faire. La différence entre quelqu'un qui se plaint et quelqu'un qui a gain de cause, c'est qu'il n'y a que ce dernier dont on soit sûr qu'ils ait eu raison  :;): 

projet 154 si tu as un projet et qu'on te dit "de telle manière c'est pas possible", tu fais quoi, tu laisse tout tomber ou tu essaye de la manière dont tu pense que ça passera ? Et en quoi ça gène ? Si quelque chose est interdit et qu'on fait autrement, c'est pas de la magouille, c'est du respect du droit, tout simplement.

Enfin bon, moi je dis ça, y en a quelques uns qui se sont adaptés, d'emule à torrent parce que c'était moins chaud, alors s'adapter et coller au droit ça touche peut être pas tout le monde  :;):

----------


## zabuza

> Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'Hadopi pouvait demander les logs  de connexion des VPN et tout le toutim qui va avec en cas de détection  de flux chiffrés. As-tu eu des échos là dessus ?


Je me demande comment ils pourraient faire ça, vu que bon, l'intérêt d'un VPN c'est qu'il soit étranger ^_°

----------


## Projet 154

> [...]projet 154 si tu as un projet et qu'on te dit "de telle manière c'est pas possible", tu fais quoi, tu laisse tout tomber ou tu essaye de la manière dont tu pense que ça passera ? Et en quoi ça gène ? Si quelque chose est interdit et qu'on fait autrement, c'est pas de la magouille, c'est du respect du droit, tout simplement.[...]


Merci pour l'explication. 

Le "magouilles politiques" de ma dernière phrase était un (mauvais) trait d'humour.  :;):

----------


## fitfat

> Mais la LCEN n'est pas applicable aux FAI étrangers et encore moins aux VPN étrangers.


Ah oui ok. C'est la dernière phrase qui m'a fait tiquer.
Étant donné qu'il est assez difficile d'avoir un FAI étrangé, j'avais compris que tu parlais implicitement des FAI français  ::):

----------


## SAYA

En attendant c'est Hadopi qui va nous tuer (ah oui elle sait pas qui va prendre en charge le coût engendré par ses ***** mais NOUS ON SAIT) :

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...ux-peages.html

en cette période de difficultés économiques je pense que l'Etat pourrait un peu mieux employer les fonds de ses contribuables (pour éviter, par exemple, les non remboursements de médicaments, ou plus que mauvais remboursements de prothèses dentaires ou autres lunettes) :B): 
Et surtout le monde politique ferait bien de balayer devant sa porte parce que plus que jamais c'est pas joli joli et.... ça nous coûte "bonbon"

----------


## fitfat

> De même, sur la sécurité du site, nous penchons pour une sécurisation standard, c'est-à-dire a minima.


Toujours là pour donner le bonne exemple.
Au moins, ils ont retenue la leçon du "super blindage", comme quoi, impossible n'est vraiment pas français.




> Le site sera certainement attaqué, mais on ne veut pas construire un bunker et dépenser des sommes folles


Mais tata Jeannine, elle, elle doit...

----------


## Yank31



----------


## chaosdémon

> Le site sera certainement attaqué, mais on ne veut pas construire un bunker et dépenser des sommes folles


Comparés aux sommes qu'ils ont et vont dépenser ca ne couterait rien de sécuriser un max le site.




> Pour les moyens de protection, les spécifications de la labellisation devraient être publiées de manière définitive *courant septembre*


Impatient de voir ce qu'ils vont proposer .

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Mais du coup, quelqu'un sait à peu près quels moyens ils vont utiliser pour récupérer nos IP?

----------


## Koda

J'ai un amis qui me posait une question et je ne me souviens plus bien de comment fonctionnent les lois sur internet aujourd'hui, alors je viens te demander tes lumière Grand Maître B !

Il me demandait *

*"Puis-je télécharger en peer-to-peer un film que je possède déjà en support physique ?"

Il voulait savoir si c'est illégale, est-ce que le fichier qu'il télécharge est illégale et par conséquent même si il possède l'original sont DL est-il illégal ? Si tu pouvais nous éclairer, merci d'avance =)

----------


## Wobak

Pour faire court : illégal parce que le mec qui le partage n'a probablement pas le droit de le faire.

----------


## chaosdémon

"Pour faire court : illégal parce que le mec qui le partage n'a probablement pas le droit de le faire."

La ce n'est pas plutot le recel?
Car je pensais que c'était illegal car en peer to peer tu met à la disposition des autres ,l'oeuvre en même temps que tu la télécharge.


D'ailleurs ta réponse me fait penser à une question:
Est ce que le fait de profiter de quelque chose qui a été fait illegalement est il toujours illégal.
Par exemple,il existe des sites plagiants d'autres (chose illegale en elle même),les visiteurs du site plagieurs sont ils obligatoirement condamnables (car ils profitent du delit) ?

----------


## Yank31

Je me faisais la même réflexion que toi chaosdémon, et à la réflexion je pense qu'il y a plusieurs angles d'attaques, plusieurs infractions dans le type de comportement décrit par Koda.

Recel :

Article 321-1 du code pinal
_
   Le recel est le fait de dissimuler, de détenir ou de transmettre une chose, ou de faire office d'intermédiaire afin de la transmettre, en sachant que cette chose provient d'un crime ou d'un délit.
   Constitue également un recel le fait, en connaissance de cause, de bénéficier, par tout moyen, du produit d'un crime ou d'un délit.
   Le recel est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 375000 euros  d'amende._

Il faudrait donc que l'ami de Koda sache que le fichier qu'il télécharge est le produit d'un délit (contrefaçon) pour que l'infraction de recel soit constituée. Supposons qu'il n'en soit pas certain, mais vu tout ce qu'on raconte sur le P2P, il ait un sérieux doute, cela suffirait-il à caractériser la "connaissance de cause" ? Je ne suis pas pénaliste et n'en sais rien, mais je suppose que le procureur aurait tendance à plaider que le doute sérieux équivaut la connaissance de cause ici.

Contrefaçon :

L'ami de Koda pourrait être poursuivi pour contrefaçon à mon sens. Il indiquerait alors comme ça, pour faire obstacle aux poursuites "mais pas du tout, j'ai acquis un exemplaire de cette oeuvre, c'est donc bien de la copie privée".

Outre la faille que tu relèves déjà (le partage lors du DL, lié au fonctionnement du P2P), je vois deux autres failles dans ce que je viens de lui faire dire :

- l'exception de copie privée ne s'applique qu'à certaines conditions, notamment celle que le copieur possède le matériel utilisé pour la copie - ce qui n'est que partiellement le cas en P2P - et celle que la source soit licite - ce qui est loin d'être certain sur les réseaux P2P sauvages ; (1)

- le fait d'avoir acquis un exemplaire "physique" de l'oeuvre ne lui ouvre pas nécessairement droit à posséder un exemplaire dématérialisé de l'oeuvre, il faudrait ici voir le contrat, ou la licence, au cas par cas (cf. DRM vs copie privée).

Et concernant ta question chaosdémon, il semblerait à la lecture de l'article incriminant le recel que non, le fait de profiter de quelque chose d'illégal n'est pas toujours pénalement répréhensible, étant donné qu'il faut que ce profit soit réalisé "en connaissance de cause" pour que le recel soit constitué.


Edit :

(1) Par acquis de conscience je suis allé vérifier l'existence et la formulation, dans le texte de la loi, de ces deux conditions. C'est l'article L. 122-5, 2° du code de propriété intellectuelle qui traite de cette exception de copie privée. Et malheureusement, comme il me semblait m'en souvenir, cet article n'évoque aucune des deux conditions que je viens de donner (source licite, et copiste doit posséder le matériel). Néanmoins je crois que ces deux conditions nous avait été enseignées à la Fac, alors peut être s'agit-il de conditions ajoutées par la jurisprudence ? Si quelqu'un avait plus d'infos sur la source de ces conditions, je suis preneur !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Car je pensais que c'était illegal car en peer to peer tu met à la disposition des autres ,l'oeuvre en même temps que tu la télécharge.


C'est ça, c'est illégal parce que quand tu fais du P2P tu upload le fichier, ce qui est interdit et en plus la source du fichier que tu télécharges est très probablement illicite .

J'ai souvent cité  le Ministre de la Justice et sa  circulaire le 3 janvier 2007 prise pour présenter, notamment aux Procureurs de la République, les règles de la loi DADVSI et la politique pénale devant permettre son application. Ainsi, il prévoit "qu'en matière de téléchargement d'œuvres proposées illégalement sur Internet, l'exception pour copie privée n'a pas vocation à être retenue".

 Le ministre s'appuie sur une décision de la chambre criminelle de la Cour de cassation du 30 mai 2006 qui reprochait à une Cour d'appel de n'avoir pas répondu à des conclusions d'une partie qui avait fait valoir que l'exception pour copie privée suppose que sa source soit licite. Et, en effet, les fichiers téléchargés sur les réseaux p2p ne proviennent que fort rarement d'une source licite. Donc, même en ayant acheté un jeu, je ne peux le télécharger sur un réseau P2P au titre de la copie privée, car la source est illicite et que je le propose à d'autres ce qui est aussi illicite !

----------


## Koda

Ahhh, merci Grand maître B, j'ai passé plusieurs heures à essayer de faire comprendre à mon amis que c'était comme ça, il refusait de me croire en me citant le droit à la copie privée. Maintenant que j'ai la parole de quelque d'autre qui n'est pas moi il va peut être enfin fermer sa gueule =)

Merci beaucoup \o/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Si c'est pour aider les autres à fermer leurs gueules, tout le plaisir est pour moi  ::):

----------


## fitfat

> Ahhh, merci Grand maître B, j'ai passé plusieurs heures à essayer de faire comprendre à mon amis que c'était comme ça, il refusait de me croire *en me citant le droit à la copie privée*. Maintenant que j'ai la parole de quelque d'autre qui n'est pas moi il va peut être enfin fermer sa gueule =)
> 
> Merci beaucoup \o/


Accessoirement, et si j'ai bien compris la leçon, il s'agit d'une exception et non d'un droit. Donc tu n'a légalement pas le droit de faire une copie privée.

----------


## chaosdémon

"Donc, même en ayant acheté un jeu, je ne peux le télécharger sur un réseau P2P au titre de la copie privée, car la source est illicite "

Mais comment on est censé savoir que la source est illicite?
Sur p2p je comprend mais sur direct upload et streaming?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Tu ne peux pas savoir, mais y'a quand même de bonnes chances que le fichier que tu topes sur un direct download soit pas de source licite, donc dans le doute la Cour de cass et le ministre considèrent que c'est illégal en soi. 

Le streaming c'est plus compliqué. Et sinon, oui, je l'ai dit à de nombreuses reprises, on parle dans le langage courant de droit à la copie privée mais en réalité c'est une exception et non pas un droit.

----------


## Wobak

> "Donc, même en ayant acheté un jeu, je ne peux le télécharger sur un réseau P2P au titre de la copie privée, car la source est illicite "
> 
> Mais comment on est censé savoir que la source est illicite?
> Sur p2p je comprend mais sur direct upload et streaming?


Tu ne récupères pas sur une source officiellement distributrice du produit, puisque non répertoriée sur le site officiel de la société qui produit le film. Ca devrait te suffire en terme "d'illicite".

----------


## fitfat

Ils ont des listes de distribution officielle ?

----------


## MiKo59

En tout vas, maintenant les utilisateurs "basiques" d'ordinateur peuvent s'inquiéter !

J'ai posé la question sur un forum d'avocats, si vous souhaitez le suivre voir y réagir, c'est par ici : http://forum.avocannuaire.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=36

En tout cas, ca prouve la mentalité du gouvernement ... il faut un responsable, on va en trouver un !

La justice n'a rien de juste, elle est juste équitable !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Euh non la justice n'est certainement pas l'équité, heureusement d'ailleurs. Rien n'est pire que la notion d'équité, tellement subjective. C'est la parabole du jugement de salomon qui coupe un bébé en 2 pour en donner une moitié à chacune des femmes qui le revendique comme son enfant. C'est équitable. La justice est là pour appliquer la loi. C'est la meilleure garantie du monde civilisé.

----------


## picturapoesis

Pour faire suite au poste de Miko, je rappelle l'excellent blog de Maitre Eolas, l'avocat le plus classe du monde.

Ha, et petite coquille, c'est pas Nicht, c'est Nitch.
(Comme dans Starsky & Nitch.)

----------


## Neo_13

Non, c'est bien Nicht. Et si tu lis le fil, tu sauras même pourquoi.

Et Nitch, si tu parles du philosophe, c'est Nietzsche.

----------


## Baron

Euh... c'était pas une nouvelle saillie drolatique, en fait?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## perverpepere

> La justice est là pour appliquer la loi. C'est la meilleure garantie du monde civilisé.


Sur le papier je ne peut que t'approuver, mais quand on voit comment et par qui les lois sont fabriquées dans les pays démocratique, j'ai parfois le sentiment que l'équité serait bien meilleurs.

----------


## Neo_13

> Euh... c'était pas une nouvelle saillie drolatique, en fait?


Euh... Alors il faut me l'expliquay  ::O:

----------


## chaosdémon

Par contre je veux étre sur,le dispositif actuel ne conserne bien que le p2p?
Ils n'ont aucun droit de collecter les ip (et donc transferer a hadopi )sur les sites de direct download et streaming?
Et enfin pour ce faire il leur faudrait bien des autorisations de la cnil?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Par contre je veux étre sur,le dispositif actuel ne conserne bien que le p2p?
> Ils n'ont aucun droit de collecter les ip (et donc transferer a hadopi )sur les sites de direct download et streaming?
> Et enfin pour ce faire il leur faudrait bien des autorisations de la cnil?


C'est ça, la CNIL n'a donné l'autorisation que pour le P2P.

Au-delà du problème juridique de relever les IP, au niveau technique c'est aussi beaucoup plus simple par du P2P, que sur un serveur de streaming/direct download, situé à l'étranger et dont les administrateurs n'ont jamais entendu parler de hadopi.

En gros :
P2P => tu es directement connecté aux autres utilisateurs, il suffit de relever leurs IP (P2P basique, sans cryptage ou VPN)
Serveur => tu es obligé d'accéder aux logs du serveur, donc d'envoyer la police saisir le matos.

Il existerait une autre solution pour les "releveurs" : passer par les FAI, qui remonteraient les connexions sur certains sites, mais pour l'instant, ça reste de la science-fiction pessimiste.

----------


## chaosdémon

"Il existerait une autre solution pour les "releveurs" : passer par les FAI, qui remonteraient les connexions sur certains sites, mais pour l'instant, ça reste de la science-fiction pessimiste."

Mais la aussi il faudrait que le cnil soit d'accord,et je pense que c'est pas près d'étre le cas (surtout que le gouvernement et les ayants droits n'y ont même pas songés)

----------


## Baron

> Euh... Alors il faut me l'expliquay





> Ha, et petite coquille, c'est pas Nicht, c'est Nitch.
> (Comme dans Starsky & Nitch.)


Ben déjà, GMB a expliqué son jeu de mot au début. Ensuite, "picturapoesis" donne comme exemple "Starsky & Nitch" pour bien montrer "le gars qu'a rien compris" :zno:

Enfin, un type qui cite Horace dans son pseudo doit être un brin culturé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SAYA

Pourquoi je mets ce lien dans l'Hadopi, parce que (oui je sais je suis extrêmement soupçonneuse) ne serait-ce pas là une façon de contrôler - certes on parle de mails - mais les échanges entre internautes et ça me fait penser à _si tous les faits du monde se donnaient la main_. mais vu que je suis nulle en technique, je voulais juste soumettre ce gros doute qui m'assaille (alors pourtant qu'ils veulent nous aider à trier !!!!).

http://www.clubic.com/messagerie-ema...oritaires.html

Pitié si je me suis ridiculisée.. mais je suis hantée par leur "mouchard" :B):

----------


## Baron

Je dirais OUI et NON. A priori c'est un service que tu peux décliner donc c'est pas 1984 non plus. Pour autant, ce genre d'analyse peut-être récupérée par Gogol à ses propres fins. Ceci étant, qu'est-ce que Gogol en fera, c'est une autre histoire. On risque pas d'avoir une réquisition d'un parquet parisien pour obtenir des noms et des contenus...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi je mets ce lien dans l'Hadopi, parce que (oui je sais je suis extrêmement soupçonneuse) ne serait-ce pas là une façon de contrôler - certes on parle de mails - mais les échanges entre internautes et ça me fait penser à _si tous les faits du monde se donnaient la main_. mais vu que je suis nulle en technique, je voulais juste soumettre ce gros doute qui m'assaille (alors pourtant qu'ils veulent nous aider à trier !!!!).
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/messagerie-ema...oritaires.html
> 
> Pitié si je me suis ridiculisée.. mais je suis hantée par leur "mouchard"


Ca changera pas vraiment du fonctionnement actuel de google.

Des bots lisent déjà tes mails, sur ton adresse google, pour publier de la pub liée à ce qui t'intéresse (les encarts de pub google).
Donc là y'aura juste une règle différente sur des données qu'ils ont déjà, pour prioriser au lieu de définir des habitudes de consommation. A la limite, c'est même moins intrusif que le système lié à la pub.

----------


## fitfat

Nan, ils ont juste étendu le filtre anti-spam/ciblage de pub à d'autres domaines que le spam et la pub. Derrière, ça reste un filtre bayésiens.

----------


## SAYA

> Ca changera pas vraiment du fonctionnement actuel de google.
> 
> Des bots lisent déjà tes mails, sur ton adresse google, pour publier de la pub liée à ce qui t'intéresse (les encarts de pub google).
> Donc là y'aura juste une règle différente sur des données qu'ils ont déjà, pour prioriser au lieu de définir des habitudes de consommation. A la limite, c'est même moins intrusif que le système lié à la pub.



Merci pour tes explications ::):

----------


## legrand_ph

Kill the ManBearPig !

----------


## SAYA

A surveiller 
http://www.latribune.fr/technos-medi...hadopi.fr.html ::rolleyes::

----------


## chaosdémon

euh ...

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59...p-enquetes.htm

----------


## SAYA

> euh ...
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59...p-enquetes.htm



Wouais mais quand on lit ça on a froid dans le dos :
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...it_917757.html  :B):

----------


## SAYA

Ce procès va être intéressant à suivre (ne serait-ce que pour sa motivation, au moment où les premiers emails menacent de tomber. Je suis curieuse de voir les arguments des uns et des autres)
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...a-justice.html

J'en profite pour dire que, quels que soient les torts du "prévenu", les motifs du Tribunal seront intéressants pour les autres procès à venir ; intéressante aussi la motivation des "parties civiles". Nul doute que G_M_B y trouvera de quoi nous faire une analyse serrée ::P:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Ce procès va être intéressant à suivre (ne serait-ce que pour sa motivation, au moment où les premiers emails menace de tomber. Je suis curieuse de voir les arguments des uns et des autres)
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...a-justice.html


Facile de porter plainte contre des outils quand on n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur les présumés coupables. Vivement les procès contre les marteaux, tournevis et autres objets contondants.  ::|: 
Si ce genre de procès aboutit, il y en aura forcement (ou pas en fonction de la nature du plaignant) contre google et autres moteurs pour mise à disposition de contenu pedopornographique, zoophilie, hacking, incitation à la haine .... vu qu'ils seront responsables de tous les maux du web.

----------


## Dyce

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...s-xss-lfi.html

Moi je dis  :haha:

----------


## Dar

> Facile de porter plainte contre des outils quand on n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur les présumés coupables. Vivement les procès contre les marteaux, tournevis et autres objets contondants. 
> Si ce genre de procès aboutit, il y en aura forcement (ou pas en fonction de la nature du plaignant) contre google et autres moteurs pour mise à disposition de contenu pedopornographique, zoophilie, hacking, incitation à la haine .... vu qu'ils seront responsables de tous les maux du web.


Fin' bon la le jeune s'est fait du blé avec en plus ouverture de comptes aux Bahamas avec nationalité luxembourgeoise. Il va avoir du mal à apparaitre de bonne foi dans sa défense. C'était pas juste du référencement et de la mise à disposition bénévole si je puis dire. Je trouverais normal qu'il charge.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Fin' bon la le jeune s'est fait du blé avec en plus ouverture de comptes aux Bahamas avec nationalité luxembourgeoise. Il va avoir du mal à apparaitre de bonne foi dans sa défense. C'était pas juste du référencement et de la mise à disposition bénévole si je puis dire. Je trouverais normal qu'il charge.


C'est vrai que les jeunes qui gagnent des sous par les temps qui cours c'est forcement des délinquants.

C'est les revenus de la pub, c'est pas comme si il collait un paypal avant chaque DL.  Pour le Luxembourg et les Bahamas si on détail le cas des plaignants on risque de trouvé des similitudes.

Il a choisi le mauvais filon les annuaires de sites pornos rapportent bien plus.  :tired:

----------


## Dar

> C'est vrai que les jeunes qui gagnent des sous par les temps qui cours c'est forcement des délinquants.
> 
> C'est les revenus de la pub, c'est pas comme si il collait un paypal avant chaque DL. Pour le Luxembourg et les Bahamas si on détail le cas des plaignants on risque de trouvé des similitudes.
> 
> Il a choisi le mauvais filon les annuaires de sites pornos rapportent bien plus.


Bah je m'excuse mais ca revient exactement au même. Je vois pas comment on peux honnetement trouver quelconque excuse à un cas pareil.

----------


## Lapinaute

Pour s'excuser faut encore qu'il y ai faute.
Je lui aurait bien collé un procès pour avoir mis des pubs sur son site mais malheureusement c'est tendance.

----------


## Dar

> Pour s'excuser faut encore qu'il y ai faute.
> Je lui aurait bien collé un procès pour avoir mis des pubs sur son site mais malheureusement c'est tendance.


Oui apparement la mauvaise foi caractérisée ne gène pas grand monde, c'est bien.
"Ho mais si mon site m'a permis d'engranger suffisament de pub pour me payer une porsche et ouvrir des comptes aux Caiman ca n'a absolument rien avoir avec le fait que je mettais à disposition des liens permettant le dl illégal. J'aurai fait un site avec les recettes de Tata Jeanine j'aurais eu absolument le même succés !!!!"

Le problème avec cette histoire de dl illégale c'est qu'il faudrait arreter de prendre les gens pour des cons.

----------


## kaldanm

Ouais on peux pas comparer le procès pour Emule-Paradise ou monsieur veux faire croire que les gens vont utiliser le bousin pour télécharger des distributions linux (mais bien sur), avec les procès Hadopi à venir ou à la barre ce sera le petit Damien qui aura téléchargé l'intégrale de Mika et Lady Gaga.

Les premiers mail d'avertissement devraient plus tarder, j'ai hâte de voir les journaux TV qui vont glorifier l'évenement avec leur finesse d'analyse habituelle  ::): .

----------


## Lapinaute

> Oui apparement la mauvaise foi caractérisée ne gène pas grand monde, c'est bien.
> "Ho mais si mon site m'a permis d'engranger suffisament de pub pour me payer une porsche et ouvrir des comptes aux Caiman ca n'a absolument rien avoir avec le fait que je mettais à disposition des liens permettant le dl illégal. J'aurai fait un site avec les recettes de Tata Jeanine j'aurais eu absolument le même succés !!!!"
> 
> Le problème avec cette histoire de dl illégale c'est qu'il faudrait arreter de prendre les gens pour des cons.


Apparemment tu as un soucis avec le fait qu'il se soit fait des lingots, ils auraient mit VTT à la place de porsche et la Grande Motte à la place du Luxembourg tu aborderais le problème sous un autre angle ?

----------


## SAYA

FDN v HADOPI : le Conseil  d'État a tranché :
http://www.echosdunet.net/dossiers/d...re+hadopi.html

mais ce n'est pas tout à fait terminé
http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actual...l-instant.html

----------


## Dar

> Apparemment tu as un soucis avec le fait qu'il se soit fait des lingots, ils auraient mit VTT à la place de porsche et la Grande Motte à la place du Luxembourg tu aborderais le problème sous un autre angle ?


Non le même, sauf que là on pouvait (à la limite) lui laisser éventuellement le bénéfice du doute et de la bonne foi. Là il va pas faire un pli.

----------


## Dyce

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...resses-ip.html

Je sais pas si c'est bon ou mauvais !!!

----------


## Dyce

Le spectacle va commencer : 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...-demandes.html

----------


## Kass Kroute

Huit euros cinquante par identification d'IP...
Si je multiplie par (PC INpact) :



> il est prévu que les ayants droit transmettent à la Hadopi jusqu'à 150 000 IP/jour


X365 jours/an...
Égal...

Crotte, ma calculette vient de faire un BSOD  ::|: 

Mais ça va nous coûter une blinde leur connerie !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais ça va nous coûter une blinde leur connerie !


Ils ont sûrement négocié pour diminuer ce prix.

Mais ça coûtera une demi-blinde, et 1/2 blinde ~= blinde en fait, ça pompera dans nos impôts quoi. Et dans l'augmentation du tabac ?

----------


## kaldanm

Sans compter les couts de fonctionnements (locaux immenses, salaires) pour un dispositif qui vu les volumes va etre principalement informatisé.

Pour le financement c'est facile. Taxe sur les FAI, sur les souris (tu clique pour télécharger), sur les cartes reseau, sur les consoles, sur les DLC, sur les frais de réservation de nom de domaine, sur les pubs facebook et google.... tout est possible et meme déja abordé pour certains cas.

Bien sur, les maisons de disques et ayant droits ne sont pas taxés. Industrie en diffuckulté, toussa.

----------


## superlag

Je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été évoqué mais après les débuts du filtrage du net Fr cet été (et oui ça y est, pour empêcher l'accès aux sites de jeu qui ne paient pas la dime à notre état), on peut voir qu'on prépare de belle chose au niveau Européen (grâce à une Française, merci qui? Ou pas) > http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Cam..._rapport_gallo

Bon bien sur on s'en fou tous (qui se soucis de l'Europe?), donc ça va surement passer comme une lettre à la poste  ::): 

Et histoire de parfaire Hadopi (cette fois ci on va moi rigoler, je sais VPN toussa, mais il est surement simple de créer des technos pour les bloquer, la Livebox 2 les bloque déjà au passage) > http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59...el-vedicis.htm

Chouette, dire qu'on se gaussait de la Chine fut un temps  ::):

----------


## Pandalex

Avant de lancer les mails ...

Y'avais pas de l'information au grand public de prévu ?
Et des trucs de sécurisation pour prouver sa bonne foi ?
Et un développement des offres légales ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Avant de lancer les mails ...
> 
> Y'avais pas de l'information au grand public de prévu ?
> Et des trucs de sécurisation pour prouver sa bonne foi ?
> Et un développement des offres légales ?


Information grand public : distribution de tracts aux péages d'autoroutes pendant les retours de vacances d'été.

Trucs de sécurisation : rien de précis, en fait c'est plus compliqué que le pare-feu open office.

Développement des offres légales : proposition de mise en place d'une carte destinée aux jeunes pour acheter de la musique en ligne. Financée à 50% par le gouvernement, à 50% par les jeunes.
Non seulement c'était le gouvernement qui donnait presque directement de l'argent aux maisons de disque, mais en plus avec la crise, ça a plus ou moins été abandonné.

Bref, du vent, du vent, du vent. As usual.

----------


## superlag

> Avant de lancer les mails ...
> 
> Y'avais pas de l'information au grand public de prévu ?
> Et des trucs de sécurisation pour prouver sa bonne foi ?
> Et un développement des offres légales ?


L'info ils en font l'impasse (tout le monde s'en fout alors...).
Les trucs de sécurisation bah check le deuxième lien que j'ai posté juste en dessus de ton message, tu comprendras mieux ce qu'ils préparent.
Les offres légale pas moyen car les maisons de disque ne veulent pas (même si elles sont à l'origine de la loi). La preuve avec Jiwa qui à coulé après le retrait de catalogues et autre, et deezer qui est sponsorisé par Orange/Albanel (donc en partit par nos impôts si besoin vu que l'état détient une grande partie de ce groupe nan?) sinon ils auraient peut-être suivit le même chemin.
A oui y'a la carte jeune, en gros l'état finance à 50% les achats, super. Je veux la même chose pour l'essence.

----------


## kaldanm

> Développement des offres légales : proposition de mise en place d'une carte destinée aux jeunes pour acheter de la musique en ligne. Financée à 50% par le gouvernement, à 50% par les jeunes.
> Non seulement c'était le gouvernement qui donnait presque directement de l'argent aux maisons de disque, mais en plus avec la crise, ça a plus ou moins été abandonné.


Il y avais Deezer aussi, annoncé par Albanel comme une figure de proue de l'offre légale. Depuis un FAI particulier a payé pour avoir l'un des deux. Et pour l'autre aussi.

On commence a voir arriver de timides offres de musique en écoute en ligne, plus ou moins illimités, avec des DRM et des restrictions. J'ai rien vu de suffisamment convainquant pour le moment.

EDIT : 
Vu sur le topic des "news les plus pourries du web" :
Free envoie les infos des internautes reperés à Hadopi en format... papier  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

D'ailleurs, si l'envie vous prend d'aller défendre Hadopi sur internet, ça tombe bien, vous pouvez être payé pour ça.

http://www.biep.gouv.fr/common/jobSe.../offerId/27240

(source : lebovski, via le sous-forum "Vu sur le net")

----------


## Kass Kroute

> deezer qui est sponsorisé par Orange/Albanel





Ça, c'est une catastrophe pour la concurrence  ::sad:: 
Voir readwriteweb France.




> En pratique, seul SFR peut répliquer à une telle offre, non seulement parce qu’il possède lui aussi un réseau, mais parce que sa maison mère, Vivendi, possède un solide catalogue en matière de musique.


Voilà, l'offre légale sera réduite à un oligopole, poignée de couples FAI/Pondeurs de disques, qui pourra fixer les prix qu'ils veulent  ::happy2:: 

Plus une musique est populaire, plus il est facile de la rentabiliser.
Les deurms sonores du Top50 (et les vieux rogatons déjà amortis depuis belle) seront donc bien moins chers que les musiques de niche.
Wait... Demande forte => prix bas. C'est pas l'inverse  ::huh:: 

Ce qui prouve bien que la musique n'est pas une marchandise comme les autres - surtout à l’ère numérique.

----------


## chaosdémon

Il y a aussi le site musicme pour l'offre légal.
Par contre ca me gonfle pas mal le fait que l'on ait pas un équivalent du hulu americain.

----------


## SAYA

> Le spectacle va commencer : 
> 
> http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...-demandes.html



En complément :
http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actual...ot-lances.html

Hadopi demande de l'aide :
http://www.degroupnews.com/actualite...-piratage.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Numerama teste le centre d'appel Hadopi
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/168...-l-hadopi.html

Ca promet...

----------


## Kass Kroute

> "Et bien votre FAI va pouvoir vous guider, il en a l'obligation", nous répond-t-il, avant de proposer de faire appel aux services à la personne, aux aides à domicile, ou à une personne de notre entourage.


J'aurais dis :



> "Et bien votre FAI va pouvoir vous *queneller*, il en a *l'intention*", nous répond-t-il, avant de proposer de faire appel aux services à la personne, aux aides à domicile, ou à une personne de notre entourage.


 ::ninja:: 

Je la sens bien cette loi...
Mais bien...

----------


## Dyce

Le premier mail dHadopi : 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...l-exemple.html

---------- Post ajouté à 15h33 ----------




> "Pour ça il y a différents moyens, par une preuve de paiement, une facture..."


Donc si je comprends bien cette phrase, il suffit d'acheter le logiciel comme acte de bonne foi. Rien ne dit qu'il faut l'installer  ::huh::

----------


## SAYA

> Le premier mail dHadopi : 
> 
> http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...l-exemple.html
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h33 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Donc si je comprends bien cette phrase, il suffit d'acheter le logiciel comme acte de bonne foi. Rien ne dit qu'il faut l'installer


Et puis quoi encore, que nenni je ne l'achèterai pas ils nous ponctionnent assez comme ça (même la musique sur les répondeurs des sociétés sont assujetties, etc. etc)  NON ET NON et puis ET SURTOUT ce serait une façon de leur donner raison :B): .

Ils sont trop gentils 

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/le-ma...e-39754927.htm

----------


## Kass Kroute

Numerama désire accueillir "comme il se doit" les premiers mail Hadopi  ::rolleyes:: 

Ils créent ainsi une base de données histoire de voir si il y a des FAIs plus ciblés que d'autres, des œuvres plus surveillées etc...
Bref, contrôler le bazar.




> Si la transparence ne se fait pas d'en haut, elle s'imposera par le bas.


 ::wub:: 


Ceci dit, j'espère que Grand Maître B reste à l’affût lui aussi  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/169...e-la-cnil.html

En gros l'HAdopi se voit doter d'un budget de 10 myions d'euros, soit les 2/3 de ce qu'a la CNIL...CNIL qui emploie trois fois plus de personnes...

Non l'Hadopi n'est pas une planque dorée pour certains....

Edit: apparemment ça passe à 12 millions....
Et la carte jeune musique serait maintenue: 3 années x 25 millions...
Evidemment à côté faut taxer un peu plus pour remonter le budget national...
L'Homme est définitivement un gros connard.

----------


## Dyce

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...on-hadopi.html


Et apparement, les mails devraient commencer à partir aujourd'hui !!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah faut que je pense à zieuter mes mails en rentrant  ::ninja::

----------


## Dar

Zieuter le mail de ton FAI, mail dont absolument personne ne se sert...

----------


## Dyce

Faudrait que je penses à creer le mien !!!

----------


## Dar

> Faudrait que je penses à creer le mien !!!


Toi, tu vas avoir des problemes !

----------


## LaVaBo

Jamais utilisé le mail de mon FAI, et ça va pas être demain la veille, tant pis pour hadopi.

De toute façon, en coloc', le système gradué présente plus de failles que de risques. Lettre recommandé, résiliation de l'abonnement, passage au coloc'.
En coloc' d'informaticiens, je peux raisonnablement penser que de toute façon personne dans l'appart ne prendra de risque par rapport à du contenu protégé, dans le périmètre de la loi hadopi...

----------


## Dar

> Jamais utilisé le mail de mon FAI, et ça va pas être demain la veille, tant pis pour hadopi.


Mouais...enfin bon c'est quand même toi qui va être emmerdé faille ou pas faille.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mouais...enfin bon c'est quand même toi qui va être emmerdé faille ou pas faille.


Peut-être, mais ils n'auront pas ma liberté de penser.
Sans déconner, une adresse où le spam doit s'accumuler depuis 2 ans, j'y toucherai pas. Et si ça saoule ces messieurs dames d'hadopi, je leur filerai une adresse yopmail.

----------


## SAYA

"_L'entente cordiale"_Si si je pense que l'article à sa place ici
http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/musiq...nt_924153.html

----------


## Dyce

L'un des sites qui sera les plus visités du WE : 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...re-portes.html


Les paris sont ouverts pour savoir combien de temps le site va tenir.

Apparement il est déjà HS....surcharge !

----------


## superlag

Une solution de sécurisation de l'accès internet innovante > http://www.nouvellevente.com/boutiqu...3%A8s_internet

----------


## superlag

+ http://www.mywot.com/fr/scorecard/hadopi.fr

J'aime bien les coms dans l'ensemble  ::): 



+

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, sur le magnifique site de l'hadopire, y'a un paragraphe bien intéressant.




> *Je souhaite reproduire un contenu pour mon usage privé. Je n'y arrive pas, car l'oeuvre est protégée par des verrous techniques. De quelle manière puis-je saisir l'Hadopi ?
> *
> La loi française prévoit que les titulaires de droits ne peuvent interdire la copie d'une œuvre destinée à l'usage strictement personnel du copiste.
> 
> Cette exception de copie privée – ce n'est pas un droit – est toutefois strictement encadrée par le code de la propriété intellectuelle.
> 
> Par exemple, vous pouvez enregistrer une émission de télévision pour la regarder plus tard sans avoir besoin d'une autorisation des ayants droit.
> 
> Attention, cette copie ne peut s'effectuer qu'à partir d'une source licite, comme une chaîne de télévision ou un CD acheté chez un disquaire.
> ...


ça veut dire qu'on va pouvoir les faire chier pour pouvoir copier le dvd de mulholland drive  ::ninja::

----------


## chaosdémon

"http://www.mywot.com/fr/scorecard/hadopi.fr

J'aime bien les coms dans l'ensemble "

WTF  ::XD:: 
Ils ont en fait le site le plus dangereux du monde.


"      "L'entente cordiale"Si si je pense que l'article à sa place ici
http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/musiq...nt_924153.html"

J'ai du mal a savoir si c'est bien pour l'utilisateur de youtube ou pas.

----------


## SAYA

> "http://www.mywot.com/fr/scorecard/hadopi.fr
> 
> J'aime bien les coms dans l'ensemble "
> 
> WTF 
> Ils ont en fait le site le plus dangereux du monde.
> 
> 
> "      "L'entente cordiale"Si si je pense que l'article à sa place ici
> ...


Non je ne crois pas !

Je viens de voir cet article :
http://www.01net.com/editorial/52146...-vous-dit-pas/

----------


## Lapinaute

> Non je ne crois pas !
> 
> Je viens de voir cet article :
> http://www.01net.com/editorial/52146...-vous-dit-pas/


C'est toujours le flou complet sur les moyens de sécurisation, peut etre qu'ils se sont rendu compte qu'un antivirus ou une suite bureautique n'empeche pas un intrus de se connecter sur les box que ce soit du WPA, WEP ou filtrage mac. A part remplacer tout le parc de box en place ou desactiver completement le wifi je ne vois pas trop comment ils comptent faire. Bref balle aux FAI.

----------


## sissi



----------


## chaosdémon

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...43_651865.html

Prévisible .

----------


## Dyce

Ah bah tiens....ils viennent seulement de s'en rendre compte : 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/169...tats-unis.html

Tas d'cons !!

----------


## SAYA

Résistance ou désobéissance ! Pour combien de temps ?
http://www.france-info.com/france-ju...9427-9-11.html


suite :
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/6055...e-abonnes-free

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...22_651865.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/169...nner-free.html
_
"Quoi ils ne veulent pas obéir au Roy ? Créeons un nouveau décret pour les punir !"_

Nawak, faut vraiment arrêter de se lancer dans la création de lois et décrets à la con.
En gros on fait une loi mal branlé dès le départ, et rajoute des rustines au fur et à mesure des obstacles, pratique...





> *Numericable pas content contre Free et le non-envoi des mails*
> Visiblement, Numericable n'apprécie pas du tout l'attitude de Free sur les e-mails d'avertissement. Alors que le câblo-opérateur et trois autres fournisseurs d'accès à Internet de premier plan (Orange, SFR et Bouygues Télécom) ont tous commencé à relayer le premier jalon de la riposte graduée, Free fait de la résistance. En effet, l'opérateur ne souhaite pas coopérer tant qu'une convention, prévue par la loi, n'est pas signée.
> 
> Cet acte de défiance, salué par Nicolas Dupont-Aignan aujourd'hui même, a suffisamment agacé Numericable pour l'inciter à écrire un courrier à la Hadopi, le jour même de l'envoi des premiers mails. C'est ce que rapporte le quotidien La Tribune, dans des propos cités par Benjamin Ferran sur son blog.
> 
> Dans sa missive, Numericable a invité la Haute Autorité à *"saisir les autorités compétentes s'il s'avérait que des opérateurs s'entendent pour faire obstacle à vos opérations, et en tirer un bénéfice concurrentiel".* Comme le fait remarquer à raison notre confrère, Numericable aimerait ne pas écorner son image sur un dispositif particulièrement mal perçu par de nombreux internautes.


Traduction: "merde ils vont nous piquer des abonnés, vite vite, gueulons un coup sur ces méchants rebelles qui ne veulent pas appliquer une loi liberticide".

----------


## SAYA

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/169...nner-free.html
> _
> "Quoi ils ne veulent pas obéir au Roy ? Créeons un nouveau décret pour les punir !"_
> 
> Nawak, faut vraiment arrêter de se lancer dans la création de lois et décrets à la con.
> En gros on fait une loi mal branlé dès le départ, et rajoute des rustines au fur et à mesure des obstacles, pratique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Dans sa missive, Numericable a invité la Haute Autorité à *"saisir les  autorités compétentes s'il s'avérait que des opérateurs s'entendent  pour faire obstacle à vos opérations, et en tirer un bénéfice  concurrentiel".* Comme le fait remarquer à raison notre confrère,  Numericable aimerait ne pas écorner son image sur un dispositif  particulièrement mal perçu par de nombreux internautes


Ces mêmes qui râlent contre free ne s'étaient-il pas entendus sur les forfaits ? Alors cette petite leçon me fait doucement rigoler ! Encore une histoire de gros sous. Merci qui _"merci les vilains piratins"_ sans eux quel manque à gagner. :B):

----------


## Redlight

Ca leur fera les pied que Free n'envoie pas les emails.

Même si c'est juste histoire d'attiré de nouveau clients et de soigné son image tant que ça emmerde Hadopi c'est un bon point. Mais je me demande si par exemple ça peut jouer en notre faveur de ne pas avoir reçu le premier avertissement mais directement le deuxième en cas de décision de suspension? Comme un vice de forme?

D'ailleurs à quelle adresse on reçoit l'avertissement? Celle ouverte chez l'opérateur et qu'on ne consulte jamais?

----------


## chaosdémon

Je crois que free boycotte aussi car il n'a pas reçu les indemnités que va couter la mise en place de hadopi (transfert de ip et coupure internet).

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'ailleurs à quelle adresse on reçoit l'avertissement? Celle ouverte chez l'opérateur et qu'on ne consulte jamais?


A priori oui, vu que c'est la seule adresse que l'opérateur connaît pour tous ses abonnés.

----------


## Neo_13

Un artiste un peu clairvoyant :
http://geekcestchic.blogs.nouvelobs....peur-geek.html




> N.O. : Que pensez-vous d'Hadopi ?
> 
> O. Puccino : Je pense que c'est drôle. Hadopi est un concept qui montre l'étendue du déni et de l'ignorance. Du déni parce que les dommages que subit l'artiste, au fond, on en à rien à foutre. Le problème [du téléchargement illégal] ne concerne au final que l'industrie du disque qui n'a pas trouvé son modèle.

----------


## SAYA

> Je crois que free boycotte aussi car il n'a pas reçu les indemnités que va couter la mise en place de hadopi (transfert de ip et coupure internet).



Eh oui, la preuve :
http://www.lepoint.fr/chroniqueurs-d...1246765_52.php
Mais c'est juste pour donner une leçon de morale aux vilains piratins ::P: 

L'Etat peut tout faire même contourner la loi,enfin je veux dire appliquer un texte qui ne devrait pas pouvoir l'être ...
"Free demandait que lui soit appliqué un texte (l'article R. 10-13 IV du Code de procédure pénale) qui concerne les frais occasionnés lorsque les FAI sont requis par les autorités judiciaires. Or, la *Hadopi* n'est pas une autorité judiciaire, mais * [est] une autorité administrative*.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La Loi n'est valable que pour les autres, naïfs.  :tired:

----------


## Lapinaute

What else ?  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Excellent  ::lol::

----------


## SAYA

Bras de fer de l'Hadopi avec Free 
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/6083...free-publie-jo

A mon avis ce n'est pas fini... J'avais raison Free va être puni... 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/web/2010/10/1...a-l-hadopi.php

"_Depuis, les négociations sur l'indemnisation des opérateurs, qui ont traîné durant tout l'été, se sont poursuivies au ministère de la Culture. «Nous sommes en discussion étroite avec Free, ça se passe bien», a tempéré Éric Walter, secrétaire général de l'Hadopi, lors d'un chat organisé par Le Parti pirate. Selon Le Point, «les services de l'État travaillent en urgence», afin d'établir la convention exigée par Free, qui pourrait toucher 65 centimes  par adresse IP identifiée. Mais soucieux de ne pas céder trop de terrain, le ministère a fait savoir dès vendredi que seuls les fournisseurs d'accès ayant envoyé des messages d'avertissement participaient à ces négociations_".
Mais tout se passe bien :haha: 

J'avais raison tout n'est pas dit :
http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/hadop...t-39755388.htm

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est beau la démocratie en marche  :Emo: 


Sans déconner, ça sert à quoi les lois si on peut les modifier comme bon nous semble derrière ?
Ok il ne faut pas non plus que ça reste statique, une loi doit être évolutive, il peut toujours se poser des obstacles sérieux qui obligent à ré-évaluer certains points. Mais là ça pue quand même très fort l'abus de pouvoir...



Sinon la carte Musique jeune adopté par le Conseil d'Europe parce qu'ils saluent l'initiative consistant à mettre en valeur l'offre du téléchargement légal.  :Gerbe:

----------


## michou53

Bonjour Grand Maître B, bonjour les Canards,

une question me taraude au sujet du début de la campagne d'envoi de mails : comment est-il possible qu'HADOPI ait commencé sa chasse alors que les spécs. fonctionnelles du logiciel de sécurisation ne sont pas terminées ? (http://hadopi.fr/actualites/agenda/c...urisation.html)

Comment se protéger contre les vilains pirates, et comment se défendre devant le juge si on a reçu le mail ? (autrement dit, quel est alors la valeur de ce 1er avertissement ?)

Ya comme un souci ^^

Bien à vous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'inquiètes, ils vont sortir un décret pour dire que même sans logiciel de sécurité agrée, c'est d'ta faute. Point.

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/170...s-d-euros.html

Allez hop, 12 millions c'est passé, on va essayer d'en réclamer deux de plus.

Putain mais cherchez pas: le financement des retraites on l'aura si on commence à arrêter de gaspiller l'argent publique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Petit échange amoureux entre Pascal Nègre et Maitre Eolas, le deuxième meilleur avocat du web après GMB (quoique  :tired: ):

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59...itre-eolas.htm

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Comment ça "quoique" ?

----------


## Daedaal

> Comment ça "quoique" ?


 :^_^: 

Nan, mais en fait, il devait vouloir dire que Maître Mô est assez bien placé pour contester la place de n°2 à Eolas dans nos petits cœurs de geeks...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah je préfère.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comment ça "quoique" ?


Couac si tu préfères.

Je rêve d'un débat enflammé sur TF1 avec le duo GMB/Eolas d'un côté et Lefevbre/Nègre de l'autre  ::love:: 

Du sang , de la sueur, et des larmes  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> Du sang , de la sueur, et des larmes


Et des rires (enregistré) !

----------


## SAYA

> Couac si tu préfères.
> 
> Je rêve d'un débat enflammé sur TF1 avec le duo GMB/Eolas d'un côté et Lefevbre/Nègre de l'autre 
> 
> Du sang , de la sueur, et des larmes


Je postule direct pour aller voir ça en studio ::wub::

----------


## SAYA

Firefox et collecte IP
http://www.01net.com/editorial/52284...es-en-un-clic/
Je les laisse les pro commenter

----------


## Dyce

Hadopi au niveau des deputés : 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...n-deputes.html


J'aime beaucoup leur questionnaire !!

----------


## fitfat

Aaaahhh... bah voilà, ça y est, c'est finalement tombé ^^

L'Hadopi ne peux pas prouver l'envoi de l'email sans garantir qu'elle en est l'auteur et ni que l'email n'a pas été modifié. Du coup, sans cette preuve, difficile de justifier le lancement de l'étape 2  ::P:

----------


## Dar

Comment ne pas être écoeuré de nos Hommes politiques. Un tel degré de malhonneteté et de corruption faut les foutre au feu.

----------


## kaldanm

La jurisprudence ne fonctionne pas pareil ici, donc l'e-mail pourrais être valable si émanant d'une autorité officielle et pas d'un bailleur. Mieux vaut attendre de voir les premiers cas sérieux avec HADOPI.

De toute façon, on n'est pas concernés : vu la cible d'hadopi (telechargement peer to peer seulement, et de certaines œuvres blockbuster seulement), et vu que les solutions de contournement étaient déja opérationnelles et efficaces avant que les politiques découvrent l'existence de emule & autres torrents.

Depuis le depart le projet ignore la realité du piratage, sans proposer de solution légale valable (la carte musique jeune, haha) et sans prevoir des sanctions et organismes anti-piratage plausibles.

----------


## Doric

> Firefox et collecte IP
> http://www.01net.com/editorial/52284...es-en-un-clic/
> Je les laisse les pro commenter


Quel rapport avec l'HADOPI?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Aaaahhh... bah voilà, ça y est, c'est finalement tombé ^^
> 
> L'Hadopi ne peux pas prouver l'envoi de l'email sans garantir qu'elle en est l'auteur et ni que l'email n'a pas été modifié. Du coup, sans cette preuve, difficile de justifier le lancement de l'étape 2


Bof, ils vont créer un amendement spécial, au pire.
C'est beau la Loi  ::lol::

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Bof, ils vont créer un amendement spécial, au pire.
> C'est beau la Loi


Pourquoi pas en effet.
Mais d'abord, je penche pour un énième truc ridicule comme demander à l'internaute de bien vouloir répondre au mail ou de cliquer sur un accusé de réception  :^_^:

----------


## Dyce

> Pourquoi pas en effet.
> Mais d'abord, je penche pour un énième truc ridicule comme demander à l'internaute de bien vouloir répondre au mail ou de cliquer sur un accusé de réception


Trop compliqué....faudrait qu'ils s'y connaissent un peu en informatique !!

Et si cliquer est facultatif, y'en a pas beaucoup qui vont valider le mail !!

----------


## Arcadia94

> La jurisprudence ne fonctionne pas pareil ici, donc l'e-mail pourrais être valable si émanant d'une autorité officielle et pas d'un bailleur. Mieux vaut attendre de voir les premiers cas sérieux avec HADOPI.
> 
> De toute façon, on n'est pas concernés : vu la cible d'hadopi (telechargement peer to peer seulement, et de certaines œuvres blockbuster seulement), et vu que les solutions de contournement étaient déja opérationnelles et efficaces avant que les politiques découvrent l'existence de emule & autres torrents.
> 
> Depuis le depart le projet ignore la realité du piratage, sans proposer de solution légale valable (la carte musique jeune, haha) et sans prevoir des sanctions et organismes anti-piratage plausibles.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi.

Mon point de vue, c'est que cette loi n'est pas équitable pour tous : en effet, le gros pirate qui télécharge des Go par wagons et par jour ne se sent même pas menacé par Hadopi, car comme tu le dis, il connait des ficelles bien meilleures que le P2P (et encore, sans parler des VPN, du cryptage SSL et autre).
Par contre, tata Micheline qui télécharge une seule fois dans sa vie une oeuvre musicale de Dave (  ::|:  ) risque de se prendre un mail de cette même Hadopi : mais dans ce cas, on ne reprendra plus Micheline à télécharger  :;): 

L'autre cas de figure, et le pire à mon sens, c'est l'utilisateur lambda qui croit avoir une connexion wifi sécurisé avec une clé WEP, et qui se fait pirater sa ligne sans même le savoir (j'en veux pour preuve les déboires des box Bbox et la facilité déconcertante avec laquelle tu pète les clés)

donc en gros, POTENTIELLEMENT cette loi touche tout le monde, mais CONCRETEMENT, elle ne changera rien au piratage et les plus gros pirates ne seront jamais concernés...

----------


## Dyce

Les messages de "propagande" commencent !!

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...-piratage.html

----------


## Arcadia94

::o: 
 ::O: 
 ::|: 

Comme quoi, Hadopi fait peur  ::ninja::

----------


## fitfat

> La jurisprudence ne fonctionne pas pareil ici,  donc l'e-mail pourrais être valable si émanant d'une autorité officielle  et pas d'un bailleur.


Les mails sont émis par les FAIs au nom d'Hadopi. Hors les FAIs n'ont pas le status d'autorité officiel, nan ?

----------


## SAYA

Intéressant, je trouve, 
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...#xtor=RSS-3208

eh oui, voilà à quoi peut mener la soi-disant sécurisation :
"Encourager l'installation de logiciels de surveillance sous la menace de sanctions légales (…) créerait un précédent", estime l'organisation, qui évoque l'exemple chinois. "Le Barrage vert [un logiciel de filtrage que Pékin a tenté d'imposer à tous les ordinateurs en 2009, avant de faire machine arrière face aux protestations] _ne se présentait pas comme un logiciel de censure politique_, mais comme un filtre contre la pornographie", rappelle la CCIA."

----------


## Dyce

Un label Hadopi pour The Pirate Bay ?  ::O:  

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/173...apidshare.html

 :haha:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Surtout que leur label Élabéte sera accordé d'office - sauf si il y contestation dans les quatre semaines.

Et histoire de bien simplifier la chose, ce ne sera pas le site qui sera labellisé mais une liste d'œuvres  ::wacko:: 
Numerama aussi.

----------


## Dyce

Informatisation de la demarche Hadopesque : 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...securises.html

 ::|:

----------


## Dyce

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...if-hadopi.html  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dyce

Ca commence déjà a pas trop en promettre pour 2012 : 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/174...oi-hadopi.html

On sait jamais dès fois qu'ils passent.....ca la foutrait mal de tenir des promesses  :tired: 



Et puis autant les traumatiser très jeunes : 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/174...la-hadopi.html

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et puis autant les traumatiser très jeunes : 
> 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/174...la-hadopi.html


Pour vous détendre après ce lavage de cerveau cet exposé brillant, vous pouvez maintenant jouer à "Lapidez les utilisateurs de Peer2peer" en flash, les enfants.
Vous avez le droits de tuer des gens dans le jeu, parce que là c'est pas pareil, ce sont de sales pirates.

Ensuite, nous avons rendez-vous avec notre ami le Commissaire du Peuple chinois, qui vous expliquera pourquoi internet, c'est mal.

Enfin, pour clôturer la journée, un film qui démontre que regarder de la pornographie fait tomber les dents et les cheveux et provoque des cancers.

Amusez-vous bien, youpi, merci hadopi.

----------


## SAYA

::o: 
Source Wikileakshttp://www.lemonde.fr/international/...&xtor=RSS-3208

----------


## SAYA

Tiens tiens, Me EOLAS invité à l'Elysée
http://www.lexpansion.com/high-tech/...te_245472.html

Ses commentaires seront, je pense, désormais un peu plus décortiqués (euh, je veux dire par les internautes) Voilà où Niko veut en venir :

http://www.itespresso.fr/nicolas-sar...i-3-39609.html


__________________

----------


## Dyce

Ou l'on reparle du logiciel : 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...mouchards.html

Donc si j'ai bien compris : 

- Meme si t'as le logiciel, rien ne prouve que tu telecharges pas...donc ils peuvent quand meme t'emmerder !
- Ca prevoit de bloquer certains : torrent, mule... : si ils bloquent les torrents, tout ce qui est Steam, Blizzard...ca fonctionne plus ?
- C'est HADOPI qui decide si oui ou non le logiciel est ok : Donc plus tu donnes de sous, plus tu es sur que ton logiciel soit ok ?

----------


## SAYA

> Ou l'on reparle du logiciel : 
> 
> http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...mouchards.html
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris : 
> 
> - Meme si t'as le logiciel, rien ne prouve que tu telecharges pas...donc ils peuvent quand meme t'emmerder !
> - Ca prevoit de bloquer certains : torrent, mule... : si ils bloquent les torrents, tout ce qui est Steam, Blizzard...ca fonctionne plus ?
> - C'est HADOPI qui decide si oui ou non le logiciel est ok : Donc plus tu donnes de sous, plus tu es sur que ton logiciel soit ok ?




J'ajouterai que ce qu'ils veulent c'est que tu poses leurs mouchards.... c'est à peine subjectif !

http://www.ecrans.fr/Hadopi-les-mouc...eau,11641.html


"installer un logiciel spécifique labellisé par l’Hadopi restera la seule solution à même de garantir _« une attention bienveillante »_ de la part du juge"

Rira bien qui rira le dernier : :B): 
http://www.generation-nt.com/hadopi-...e-1135861.html

----------


## chaosdémon

> J'ajouterai que ce qu'ils veulent c'est que tu poses leurs mouchards.... c'est à peine subjectif !
> 
> http://www.ecrans.fr/Hadopi-les-mouc...eau,11641.html
> 
> 
> "installer un logiciel spécifique labellisé par l’Hadopi restera la seule solution à même de garantir _« une attention bienveillante »_ de la part du juge"


Tout ca c'est de la theorie ,il faudra voir ce qu'en pense le juge (si jamais sa arrive devant le juge car vu le nombre reduit d'avertissements il y a de fortes chances que aucune ordonnance pénale ne voit le jour).Et puis ils n'ont toujours pas précisé quel logiciel est labellisé donc toujours aussi flou (et donc le juge aura un plus grand pouvoir d'appréciation).

Par contre ca ne vous choque pas que la magistrate de la Hadopi se foute publiquement de la tête de ceux qui télécharge?C'est même illegal,je crois.C'est assez honteux qu'une magistrate de la cour de cassation se comporte comme ca.

Et je comprend pourquoi sarkozy veut reformer hadopi et la rendre plus présentable:même dans les commentaires du figaro (journal qui est bien a droite) ca gueule contre hadopi (et se mettre son électorat à dos ce n'est pas genial).

----------


## Ithilsul

> Par contre ce ne vous choque pas que la magistrate de la Hadopi se foute publiquement de la tête de ceux qui télécharge?C'est même illegal,je crois.C'est assez honteux qu'une magistrate de la cour de cassation ce comporte comme ca.


 ::huh::  Tu parles de quel passage ?

----------


## kaldanm

Ce qui me choque c'est l'usage du mot "magistrat".

----------


## chaosdémon

> Tu parles de quel passage ?


Du deuxième lien que SAYA a donné.




> Ce qui me choque c'est l'usage du mot "magistrat".



Comment ca?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Du deuxième lien que SAYA a donné.


Ah, j'avais zappé, merci.


Et d'ailleurs, ça amène, entre autres, à la page avec le formulaire permettant de demander des précisions sur son infraction. Et on peut y lire :




> Pour des raisons de protection des données à caractère personnel, il n'a  pas été possible de prévoir un formulaire en ligne dès l'ouverture du  site. Un tel formulaire sera disponible dès que possible, en fonction  des contraintes de délais nécessaires à l'encadrement du traitement  automatisé de données à caractère personnel.


 :haha: 


HADOPI 0wn3d by CNIL  ::lol::

----------


## SAYA

Ah, j'avais zappé, merci.


C'est notamment ce passage qui m'a exaspérée tant je le trouve indécent de la part de "magistrats"

"*Les magistrats* de la CPD de la *Hadopi* *ont décidément été très  bavards* dans les colonnes du Figaro ( voir notre actualité ) *et ce même parfois à la limite de la  correction en dressant une sorte de florilège comique* des *justifications des  internautes* ayant reçu un e-mail d'avertissement pour du  téléchargement illégal. _Tout de même étonnant pour des magistrats._ Même eux ça les choque ! 

Selon  le Figaro, n*os trois larrons ont ricané* en lisant  certaines de ces justifications et livrent des anecdotes...."
" :B): 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/177...-hadopi-2.html ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> "installer un logiciel spécifique labellisé par l’Hadopi restera la seule solution à même de garantir _« une attention bienveillante »_ de la part du juge"


Ca ne va pas à l'encore du principe d'objectivité d'un juge ?

"présenter une mallette de billets de banque avec des numéros qui ne se suivent pas reste la seule solution à même de garantir une attention bienveillante de la part du juge" ?

----------


## SAYA

> Ca ne va pas à l'encore du principe d'objectivité d'un juge ?


"présenter une mallette de billets de banque avec des numéros qui ne se suivent pas reste la seule solution à même de garantir une attention bienveillante de la part... _de l'HADOPI_" c'est la chasse au pognon en ce moment !

Je ne pense pas que l'objectivité du Juge soit en question... (je parle du Juge en cas de saisine d'un Tribunal, parce que je ne pense pas que l'on puisse appeler "magistrats indépendants" les membres de l'HADOPI, leur but étant de "punir" les vilains piratins, ce sont plutôt des Juge d'instruction "à charge") c'est juste que l'HADOPI présentera son dossier de telle façon que le Juge n'aura guère d'autre choix que de prononcer une condamnation... enfin faut l'espérer :B):

----------


## SAYA

Ce serait intéressant que le jugement rendu par le TGI de Vannes soit commenté par G_M_B :
http://www.letelegramme.com/ig/gener...11-1172829.php ::O: 


Au moment où je poste ce message, j'entends un commentaire sur l'Hadopi et son passage au second message !!!! Reprendrait-elle son souffle :B):

----------


## SAYA

Ils vont avoir du boulot sur la planche 
http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/telec...r-39757407.htm ::P: 

Ceux que ça faisait rigoler...(je parle des "Magistrats" de l'Hadopi) ben là ils vont plus suivre : trop de travail, le coeur va leur manquer  :Gerbe: 

Super Niko va encore frapper
http://www.01net.com/editorial/52716...-sur-internet/

----------


## SAYA

Oh ces vilains piratins, v'la qu'ils leur donnent mal au crâne :
http://www.idboox.com/etudes/hadopi-...t-des-pirates/

Regardez bien leur logo : vous ne trouvez pas qu'il y a comme qui dirait une "copie"  de la mire en couleurs !

......[url]




Et ce bon P.N. qui prépare son avenir après que l'Hadopi aura rendu l'âme :
http://www.keek.fr/article/1927-pascal-negre-de-la-star-ac-a-gerant-de-pressing ::P: 
Non ne riez pas....Il a déjà tous les costumes de scènes... il n'y a pas de sot métier pour se faire du fric !  ::P:  ::o:

----------


## Lapinaute

"Les internautes déclarant des usages illicites sont de plus gros acheteurs de biens culturels que les autres."

http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-inte...-131091_47.php

----------


## kaldanm

> "Les internautes déclarant des usages illicites sont de plus gros acheteurs de biens culturels que les autres."
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-inte...-131091_47.php


Aujourd'hui partout dans les journaux :*
Hadopi : 49% des Français continuent de télécharger illégalement*


Etude realisée par Hadopi.... Et en petites lignes bien sur :
_Cette étude a été réalsée en ligne du 25 octobre au 4 novembre 2010 auprès de 2.687 internautes répartis en deux échantillons représentatifs de la population d'internautes français._

----------


## smokytoks

> Etude realisée par Hadopi.... Et en petites lignes bien sur :
> _Cette étude a été réalsée en ligne du 25 octobre au 4 novembre 2010 auprès de 2.687 internautes répartis en deux échantillons représentatifs de la population d'internautes français._


Pour avoir bossé dans le secteur, l'échantillon total semble dans les normes (quoique plutôt faible pour un sondage en ligne) mais je m'interroge surtout sur les raisons et modalités du "split" opéré dans l'échantillon. Sachant que c'est LA méthode permettant d'orienter des résultats. Et j'adore la formulation et aimerait en savoir plus sur la façon dont ils ont constitués des échantillons représentatifs de la "_population d'internautes français_"... ::rolleyes::

----------


## kaldanm

le sondage en lui meme

A noter que plusieurs questions, sans etre tendancieuse, sont là juste pour illustrer une conclusion déjà évidente (comme la distinction entre gratuit et payant, evidement que plein de gens vont répondre oui).

----------


## SAYA

> le sondage en lui meme
> 
> A noter que plusieurs questions, sans etre tendancieuse, sont là juste pour illustrer une conclusion déjà évidente (comme la distinction entre gratuit et payant, évidement que plein de gens vont répondre oui).



Je doute fort qu'un "piratin" réponde à ce sondage.. ils nous prennent vraiment pour des **** et même en admettant la réalité de ce sondage, quand on voit comment les questions sont posées c'est évident que la réponse qu'ils souhaitent voir émerger, sera celle de leur choix, tous ceux qui ne cadrent pas sont déclarés "outliers" :B):

----------


## Dyce

En meme temps, t'as deja vu un sondage qui refletait la réalité ?

----------


## SAYA

> En même temps, t'as deja vu un sondage qui refletait la réalité ?


Non jamais justement je reste persuadée qu'ils sont faits pour influencer dans le sens qui arrange l'instigateur ::P:

----------


## SAYA

A suivre, procès Emule renvoyé sine die :

"_Le tribunal correctionnel de Paris a considéré que la procédure d'enquête avait été irrégulière. L'agence de presse indique que, avant même que soit examiné le fond de l'affaire, la défense a souligné lundi plusieurs irrégularités dans l'acte qui saisissait le tribunal._"
http://www.01net.com/editorial/52759...-inconnue-maj/

----------


## SAYA

On en reparle :
http://www.01net.com/editorial/53086...a-telecharger/

Et revoilà le mouchard pour le titulaire de la ligne (elle a dû apprécier sa copine ; euh, sauf qu'elle devait bien savoir que les films visionnés n'étaient pas tous achetés). Mais ce que je retiens c'est que la Hadopi et ses mails ne sont pas dissuasifs ; d'après ce qu'on lit il est bien certain qu'il continuera ses téléchargements et nul doute qu'il trouvera certainement le moyen de continuer ses activités à moindre risque.
S'il a peur, ce n'est pas dissuasif pour lui.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

Mercredi j'ai un cours avec Mme Marais (si si, la même) je sens que ça va être drôle.

----------


## chaosdémon

La hadopi dévoile ses projets pour la securisation:

http://www.generation-nt.com/hadopi-...e-1193401.html

A propos avez vous entendu parler de personnes ayant eu des lettres recommandées (le second avertissement)  pour l'instant?

----------


## Ithilsul

'dedieu, c'est encore plus pitoyable et stupide que je ne le pensais. Bloquer des types de fichier, carrément ?!  :WTF:

----------


## chaosdémon

Heureusement c'est optionnel.
Quelqu'un a de toute facon calculé que l'on a une chance sur plus de 6000 d'aller devant le tribunal a cause de hadopi, en sachant que le risque est encore moins important pour la coupure d'internet car le juge n'est pas obligé de condamné et si il condamne il n'est pas obligé de prononcer la coupure (il peut se contenter de l'amende):
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/184...-tribunal.html

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, je viens de voir (gros soulagement) que DLGamer avait retiré sa demande de labellisation HADOPI.

----------


## Silver

Aujourd'hui petit geste "d'ouverture" : Nicolas Sarkozy reconnaît sa part d'erreur sur la loi Hadopi. Pas de remise en question de la loi mais un semblant de dialogue qui s'installe avec les patrons de gros sites français. La Quadrature du Net parle de son côté de "Medef du Net".

----------


## SAYA

Mouais ça sent plutôt la présidentielle, je pense plutôt qu'il ne peut pas se cacher que "sa" Loi ne marche pas comme il l'aurait souhaité. Hadopi 3, Hadopi 4 : remarque il a de la marge car la numérotation est infinie  ::P: 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/hightech/2011...loi-hadopi.php
Si on lit bien l'article il ne renonce pas du tout, il fait juste miroiter un filon juteux :  "jusqu'à ce que le phénomène du téléchargement (ah! il a oublié de dire illégal ou de parler de pirates) disparaisse, « _parce qu'un entrepreneur [aura] trouvé un moyen de garantir un système de distribution_ _qui permette le respect de la propriété intellectuelle et la juste rétribution des créateurs_.» S'il avait pu mettre Hadopi 1, Hadopi 2... et imposer son mouchard... mais là il a trouvé une résistance imprévue.

----------


## AtomicBondage

Y a qu'à faire un internet hallal.

----------


## daemogia

> Y a qu'à faire un internet hallal.


Laule  ::): 

Sinon on y vient au verrouillage à la con. Regardez les Russes qui vont voir le feedback chinois pour faire la même chez eux... pitoyable.

En France j'ai quelques doutes quand même. Et entre nous, ils ont tellement peu de compétences qu'ils disent tout & n'importe quoi : filtrage d'URL (lol ? on sait tous que c'est déjà plus ou moins dépassé & qu'il faut des compléments sérieux), filtrage des DL via les extensions (re-LOL, du temps des boards & du fxp on renommait déjà les extensions pour passer inaperçu, et franchement c'est pas gérable c'est juste une grosse connerie).

Nan la bonne solution c'est pas de filtrage, et qu'ils se rendent compte (enfin) que ce qu'ils appellent piratage, c'est juste une étape du nouveau mode de consommation. Et enfin que si on avait plus de tunes on achèterait plus. On en revient toujours au même point : pas de bras pas de chocolat.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tiens, je viens de voir (gros soulagement) que DLGamer avait retiré sa demande de labellisation HADOPI.


Finalement, j'avais parlé trop vite.
Ils sont de retour dans la liste des demandes de labellisation...

----------


## Banjozor

surprise

http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actual...iellement.html

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Le genou a terre ?
Ah, elle est dans les pommes désormais.

----------


## Lapinaute

:haha:

----------


## SAYA

Défaut de sécurisation ET LE MOUCHARD ALORS !!!!!
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...10c4a905b2.661 ::w00t::  :haha:

----------


## Ithilsul

Et enquête de la CNIL-!  :haha:

----------


## SAYA

Marche arrière toute :
http://www.generation-nt.com/tmg-pla...e-1207101.html :haha:

----------


## Lapinaute

L'e-G8 m'a convaincu, je suis pro HADOPI maintenant. Hollywood aime bien le concept vous vous rendez compte Hollywood les mecs, si vous aimez les chewing-gum vous aimez HADOPI.
(ceci est un fake)

----------


## mfalaura

Je ne sais pas si vous avez suivit la conférence de l'EG8 sur internet, mais en tout cas, notre cher président découvre en 2011 que Twitter ca existe, que INTERNET est une autre population...il veut sans doute se mettre les internautes dans la poche pour bien se faire re élire...alalala...dommage pour lui en tout cas ! car je ne suis pas sur que cela fonctionnera !

----------


## Lapinaute

Mer ils font de la pub maintenant, après le concours de logo un nouveau challenge, leur démontrer qu'avec gimp ou toshop on arrive a faire aussi bien qu'avec 3.2 millions d'euro.

----------


## SAYA

beau buget :



> Voici une partie des dépenses de 3 millions d’euros du budget Hadopi : ce sont les 3 spots qui seront diffusés à la télévision en France à partir du 13 juin 2011.


Mais heureusement notre _cher_ Monsieur du Budget va faire de substantielles économies !!!!!!!! Cousez vos poches

----------


## kevin obama

hahaha !

j'ai une solution ...
Venez en Belgique , je vous héberge si vous voulez ! Nous on est tout permis une fois !

"hadopi m'habite !"

XD

----------


## SAYA

Les procès à venir vont être intéressant :
http://www.itespresso.fr/hadopi-les-...uer-44041.html

Indépendance des magistrats.... j'espère qu'ils sauront le rester malgré leur _sensibilisation_ :



> "Mais la Hadopi se prépare à la suite : fin mai, elle a mené une opération de _sensibilisation des magistrats,_ « qui peuvent avoir à connaître des procédures de réponse graduée diligentées par la Commission de protection des droits, au dispositif légal et réglementaire, ainsi qu’aux modalités concrètes d’application de la loi ».

----------


## LaVaBo

Elle saigne, elle saigne, mais elle continue à donner des coups de griffe...

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...12_651865.html

----------


## SAYA

@Lavabo : je complète ...

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/hadop...s-39762254.htm



J'aime bien : 




> Le gouvernement a proposé et fait adopter une loi permettant aux ayants droit, dans le cadre de la riposte graduée, de poursuivre les abonnés avertis trois fois


.




> Pour cela, le législateur a prévu une procédure, adoptée le 4 juillet à l'Assemblée


Ben voyons. C'est BÔ la solidarité en plus elle fait fi de l'avis du Conseil Constitutionnel (Hadopi 2). 

Aux dernières nouvelles PN (et bien d'autres) s'est (se sont) acheté (s)  un xième coffre-fort  :B): 

Et j'en rajoute une couche :
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/7539...es-internautes

----------


## Archipretre

Fallait se réveiller avant  :B):

----------


## SAYA

C'est pas faute d'avoir protesté depuis le début. Mais que veux-tu faire contre des lois qui sont votés "en force", mis à part le f***** à la porte en 2012 et encore !!!!!

----------


## Archipretre

2012 ! La fin du monde _(ou élection présidentielle)_

----------


## SAYA

Devine !

Tiens par contre voilà un argument qui pourrait peser lourd dans les procès à venir :

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/hadop...l-39762288.htm

 ::P: 

je complète ... quoique rien n'arrête Nain 1er sur CE qu'il DECIDE 
http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...brogation.html

----------


## SAYA

Ouille ! Ils s'y mettent aussi !!!!!
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...01_651865.html
http://www.silicon.fr/lindustrie-cul...opi-55891.html

Nain 1er aurait-il les bras de _M.Fantastic_ ? ::o:

----------


## albany

http://blog.studiovitamine.com/actua...fr.html?id=795

Et pendant ce temps là, ils nous refont le coup de la loi votée à 11 députés concernant la carte d'identité nationale électronique, ça y est Big Brother est en place http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/64...-biometrie.htm

----------


## Ithilsul

Oh
my
god.

 :WTF:

----------


## SAYA

@G_M_B

Ce procès va être intéressant à suivre (surtout pour la sécurisation de la ligne qui va inmanquablement être au cœur du débat), ce serait super qu'il soit commenté _avec humour cpc bien sûr...._ ::P: 
http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...10-hadopi.html

----------


## Dyce

L'histoire du pov' gars accusé à tort, commence à etre reprise un peu partout dans les medias !!!!

----------


## Silver

Un très long article de l'Express où le secrétaire général de l'Hadopi répond aux questions des internautes. Des réponses qui n'étonnent pas mais comme les différentes questions et critiques s'y retrouvent c'est bien d'avoir le point de vue d'un gars dans la place.

Et puis il y en a des drôles :




> *Ttt: Dans vos publicités vous avez martelé que sans HADOPI la culture n'existerait pas. La culture est donc une invention qui date de 2010?*
> 
> Faux. On dit que la création de demain se défend aujourd'hui, par une pratique et un usage responsable sur internet.


Ou :




> *Mmmhmmmh: Après la réception d'un email d'avertissement, comment peut-on prouver que sa ligne est sécurisée si le label de sécurisation n'est pas encore en place?*
> 
> Aucune solution technique, labellisée ou non, ne peut "prouver" que votre ligne est sécurisée. C'est un ensemble de paramètres (techniques et non techniques) qui sera pris en compte par la commission de protection des droits si jamais vous êtes à nouveau visé par un mail et que vous demandez à les voir.


Enfin il y en a une à laquelle il ne répond pas au point important : est-ce lorsque la procédure pénale est enclenchée on peut se faire perquisitionner son matériel ? Est-ce que GMB pourrait éclaircir ce point ?




> *Grunt: Dans le cas où un internaute arriverait au dernier stade de la procédure Hadopi (sommé de s'expliquer après trois relevés), qu'il argue de sa bonne foi, c'est parole contre parole. Comment comptez-vous trancher dans ce cas? Perquisition et saisie du matériel? Requête judiciaire auprès du FAI pour avoir des éléments solides? De plus les conseils de sécurisation de Hadopi sont un peu légers, avez-vous prévu de les étoffer, éventuellement en ayant recours au crowd-sourcing (contributions ouvertes)?*
> 
> C'est à la CPD qu'il appartiendra de trancher, ce sont des magistrats et ils le feront par délibération. Pour les conseils de sécurisation, oui, nous travaillons à les étoffer, et pourquoi pas le crowd-sourcing en appui de ce que nous allons mettre sur la table d'ici peu.

----------


## Dyce

Les reponses sentent quand meme pas mal la patate chaude !!

Ils ne sont responsables de rien....le moindre problème est a disctuer avec son FAI.
Aucune reponse ou evocation de la licence globales.....pour les logiciels de securité, c'est When it's done....


bref, encore un mec qui recite son texte et qui se fout de la gueule du monde !!!!

----------


## Ithilsul

> Est-ce que GMB pourrait éclaircir ce point ?


Je pense que GMB ne passe plus sur ce topic, au pire demande lui dans le topic "tout ce que vous avez voulu savoir......"

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

J'y passe de temps en temps, quand je vois qu'il y a des nouveaux posts, mais j'avoue que je préférerais que les questions soient posées dans le topic idoine, cela me permettra de la traiter à la suite des autres.

----------


## albany

Cela vous permet-il de raconter des salades quand il y a masse idoine ?

----------

